# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  J's Lding Tech

## jonny-ld

OK hey guys im back, right ive found a new way to get lucid and i tried it on most ma mates they sed it worked . okay so, 

METHOD.
1. lay in bed relaxed in a comfy position.
2. when extremely tired (i meen really tired) colse eyes and do the FILD tech which is where you seem like your playing the piaono woth just yur middle finger and yur index finger. do it really slowly on 1 hand for about 10 secs but do not count and then on the other hand fr the same time.
3. when about to go to sleep do tch whith both hands and in your head imagine a line going goin acroos from 1 side f your eye t the other then open it .
4. do the nose RC and f it works your lucid if not set an alarm for about 20 mins time and go to slepp
5. repeat proccess when alarm goes off.

I call this tech the AFILD, it stands for alternate finger initiated lucid dream.

if you have any probs with this post it or pm me and i will take a look and get back to u as quick as poss.

THX J.[font=Arial]  :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## GODLIGHT

> OK hey guys im back, right ive found a new way to get lucid and i tried it on most ma mates they sed it worked . okay so, 
> 
> METHOD.
> 1. lay in bed relaxed in a comfy position.
> 2. when extremely tired (i meen really tired) colse eyes and do the FILD tech which is where you seem like your playing the piaono woth just yur middle finger and yur index finger. do it really slowly on 1 hand for about 10 secs but do not count and then on the other hand fr the same time.
> *3. when about to go to sleep do tch whith both hands and in your head imagine a line going goin acroos from 1 side f your eye t the other then open it .*
> 4. do the nose RC and f it works your lucid if not set an alarm for about 20 mins time and go to slepp
> 5. repeat proccess when alarm goes off.
> 
> ...



Please clarify step 3 in properly spelt english.  Where does the imaginary line go?  and what is "IT" that you open?

----------


## FreeOne

sounds pretty sweet. ill try it sometime

----------


## dodobird

> Please clarify step 3 in properly spelt english.  Where does the imaginary line go?  and what is "IT" that you open?
> [/b]



And also pease tell how long it takes for the line to do the pass

----------


## danjamjoh

In theory this should work...will try tonight. :yumdumdoodledum:  oh and Jonny, you arent gonna beat me at # of posts   ::bigteeth::

----------


## jonny-ld

Ok hi guys i get your point . when you do part 3 the line should immediatly go from one eye to the other in order to make a kind of zip. when you think you have achieved this open up the line up and down and then wait for a bit and do a RC any of your choice (nose RC works for me the best.

And danjamjoh i have tried it it works and it rocks. :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## taihen

Jonny, write in English. Your writing is so careless and haphazard people are having trouble understanding it. I know it isn&#39;t because you are not a native speaker.

I will translate for the benifit of everyone. I&#39;m just so God damn TIRED of seeing twelve posts every day that all start as follows:

"Hehy gusy heres my new tech I call it AC90%TICD whichj is shiort for Absolute complety 90% techk inductiion control deream. OKay Herhs stpe 1: Lay in a bedf "

TAKE THREE MINUTES AND WRITE THE DAMN THING PROPERLY YOU MORONS&#33;

---

Hey guys, I&#39;m back, and I&#39;ve discovered a new way to become lucid in dreams. I have tried it on most of my mates, and they have told me that the technique worked. Okay, so...

METHOD

1. Lie in you bed, relaxed and in a comfy position.

2. When extremely tired (and I  mean really tired), close your eyes and perform the FILD (Finger Induced Lucid Dream) Technique. That&#39;s the one where you  &#39;play the piano&#39; with two fingers. Do it really slowly on one hand for about 10 secs, but do not count. Then, on the other hand, do the same movement for about the same amount of time.

3. When you feel as if you are about to go to sleep, do the movement simultaneously with both hands. In your head, visualise a line starting at the far end of one side of your &#39;field of vision&#39; (I assume this is with your eyes closed), and extending quickly to reach the other end. Then, thicken the line out into a plane until it covers your entire field of vision.

4. Wait a short while and then perform a reality check. If you are still not lucid, set your alarm for about 20 mins later and go to sleep.

5. Repeat this process from Step 2 when you awake again.

I call this tech the AFILD, it stands for Alternate Finger Induced Lucid Dream.

If you have any problems, feel free to PM me, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.

Thanks
Jonny-LD

---

Fixed. THIS is how you write up a technique.

----------


## gavin

Amen. Well done mate.  Now get to work on all those other threads  :wink2: 

Jonny, how many LDs have you achieved using this technique?

----------


## dodobird

> Hey guys, I&#39;m back, and I&#39;ve discovered a new way to become lucid in dreams. I have tried it on most of my mates, and they have told me that the technique worked. Okay, so...
> 
> METHOD
> 
> 1. Lie in you bed, relaxed and in a comfy position.
> 
> 2. When extremely tired (and I  mean really tired), close your eyes and perform the FILD (Finger Induced Lucid Dream) Technique. That&#39;s the one where you  &#39;play the piano&#39; with two fingers. Do it really slowly on one hand for about 10 secs, but do not count. Then, on the other hand, do the same movement for about the same amount of time.
> 
> 3. When you feel as if you are about to go to sleep, do the movement simultaneously with both hands. In your head, visualise a line starting at the far end of one side of your &#39;field of vision&#39; (I assume this is with your eyes closed), and extending quickly to reach the other end. Then, thicken the line out into a plane until it covers your entire field of vision.
> ...




I&#39;m still not sure about the line... Do you move it many times, each time slightly thicker until it covers your field of vision? 
Do you visualize a white line on a black background?
If the answer to both these questions is yes, does it mean that you end up with your whole field of vision white?

----------


## danjamjoh

I think that you extend the line from one side of your vision to another, then the line (which should still be there), stretches upwards across your entire field of vision.

----------


## jonny-ld

> Amen. Well done mate.  Now get to work on all those other threads 
> 
> Jonny, how many LDs have you achieved using this technique?
> [/b]



Um... Let me think , I think 9 and thats in 5 days so there you go.

Ok people, you obviously don&#39;t get the line idea. So the line should be like a zip and open up in two halves this should initiate the lucidity.

Hope it helps

 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## StJohnny

> Um... Let me think , I think 9 and thats in 5 days so there you go.
> 
> Ok people, you obviously don&#39;t get the line idea. So the line should be like a zip and open up in two halves this should initiate the lucidity.
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
>  :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:     
> [/b]



open up in two halves?

So it&#39;s not like this: - and then it starts to open up like this = ? And the lines move vertically away from eachother, spreading white (or black) all over your vision?

----------


## jonny-ld

When the line opens up, think about where you want to &#39;go&#39; when you go lucid and that should be the place you get to when your line opens up. It workd with me the Windows background of the autumn leaves??? I think I&#39;m just strange. 

hope this will help even more&#33;

 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## jonny-ld

Hi guys, soz for double post but can anyone either PM me a tutorial for DILD or put it on forum even though my technique works, I would like to try DILD every one gets loads of them.

Thanks guys.

C U Tomoz

J
 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## dodobird

> When the line opens up, think about where you want to &#39;go&#39; when you go lucid and that should be the place you get to when your line opens up. It workd with me the Windows background of the autumn leaves??? I think I&#39;m just strange. 
> 
> hope this will help even more&#33;
> 
>  :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:     
> [/b]



Hey J, I still don&#39;t get the line  :Oops:  maybe you can draw a little illustration? 
in any case thanks for the effort.

----------


## gavin

DILD, from the tutorials section...

----------


## Lordalmar

> Hey J, I still don&#39;t get the line  maybe you can draw a little illustration? 
> in any case thanks for the effort.
> [/b]



i think he means, think of it like a zipper on a jacket. you pull it and it unzips into 2 halves.

----------


## Adanac

Okay, I think he means a line shoots across your vision, against a black background. The line shimmers or whatever you want for awhile. Then it opens up into two lines, still horizontal, but spreading apart from each other. Where they have "opened" the black space, is whatever scene you have imagined.


 Imagine a laser eye scanner type thing from the movies.


Correct me if I&#39;m wrong.  ::content::

----------


## jonny-ld

W00t, Thank you, You&#39;ve finally got the line idea well done. And thanks for the DILD Tutorial will get onto it straight away&#33;&#33;

Hey soz for the edit. I have looked at the DILD tutorial nothing i can find which actually tells me how to do it&#33;?&#33;?&#33;?&#33;?&#33;

J

 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## jonny-ld

Yo guys, i thought of something just a second ago,  on the subliminal mind message thing do any of you know if your ment to be able to read the message?? And a good song to listen to if your really angry like a soothing song is SADNESS AND SORROW search it on Youtube&#33;

Soz about double post AGAIN&#33;

J

 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## dodobird

> Hey soz for the edit. I have looked at the DILD tutorial nothing i can find which actually tells me how to do it&#33;?&#33;?&#33;?&#33;?&#33;
> [/b]



Well, DILD is something that either happens or not. All you can do is increse the chance that it will happen by writing a dream journal, doing lots of reality checks, and doing WBTB and MILD

----------


## taihen

In regards to your AFILD technique, what can we expect in term of what we experience when performing the technique successfully? I have a few questions regarding this:
How do we know when it is the correct time to perform the line visualisation?Is the technique very similar to the FILD, or does it just borrow the movements?What can you tell me about any SP and HI?Are there any common problems with this technique that would stop it from working, i.e. fear, lack of concentration etc.

----------


## jonny-ld

Hi Taihen, god questions. I asume you have read the rest of the forum. 

Answers in order

1. The visulisation should be performed when you feel right(pesonally I do it when I feel most relaxed) but whatever works for you.

2. Well it borrows the moves but most of it is different.

3. Sorry could you explain this question, without abreviations. Ido not understand what do they meen??  :Oops:   ::blue::  

4. You must concentrate on going lucid all the time for me it works to repeat the words "I am going to go lucid" in my head and focus on nothing but the job in hand, (going lucid  ::content::  )

Hope this helps.

J

 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## Noin

Confirmed working...

100%

----------


## jonny-ld

Sounds cool, C u in the morning or suming.

J

 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## guitargod6t9

its ok, if it helps, i knew what you were talking about the first time you explained it.

----------


## taihen

I am becoming very interested in your technique, it seems to be very effictive. A humble thank you for fixing your grammar, it is very much appreciated.   ::content::  Also, maybe we could work on a tutorial?





> 1. The visulisation should be performed when you feel right(pesonally I do it when I feel most relaxed) but whatever works for you.
> [/b]



Am I correct in saying that when the lines open up to reveal your dream scene one is immediately transported into that dream fully conscious. What happens if the lines open up but one isn&#39;t transported into the dream.? Does one start again? I&#39;m afraid that I may mess up the timing and not be able to do the technique until the next night.





> 2. Well it borrows the moves but most of it is different.
> [/b]



In that case, what about the 5 hour waiting period and awaking during REM that is mandatory for WILD? Can this technique be performed when going to be normally.





> 3. Sorry could you explain this question, without abreviations. Ido not understand what do they meen??   
> [/b]



SP is short for sleep paralysis. It is a stage where your body has completely fallen asleep and is paralysed, but your mind is still awake. It is one of the side-effects experienced when entering a dream through WILD.

HI is Hypnogogic imagery. It is almost a type of visualisation, but spontaneous and vivid. It is thought to be the beginning stages of dreaming, and is also part of WILD.

I was specifically refering to these, since I assumed the experience would be similar to performing WILD. Could you maybe give us a bit of a run through of what we can expect when its going right, physically and mentally?





> 4. You must concentrate on going lucid all the time for me it works to repeat the words "I am going to go lucid" in my head and focus on nothing but the job in hand, (going lucid  )
> [/b]



It may be effective to combine this with the breathing/counting technique popular with wilds. That&#39;s the one where you breath in, count, breath out, and repeat &#39;I am dreaming&#39;.





> Confirmed working...
> 
> 100%
> [/b]



Can we get a full report on that please? I&#39;m going to try it out myself tonight, and I&#39;ll post my story, but I;m not sure if I will successfully perform the technique.

----------


## jonny-ld

Hi again taihen, making a tutorial sounds great. Now for some more answers,

1. when oyu open up the line to the dream scene you should do an RC, if it works then &#39;wayhay&#39; your in a dream if not set your alarm for about 20 minutes on and go to sleep. When our alarm goes off repeat process.  :smiley:  .

2. Well you could wait for the 5 hour REM period then try but that seems pointless, just watch TV or read a book  
untill very tired then try AFILD.  :smiley:  

3. Do not know about SP, dou you want to know if SP happens? HI, this should happen as soon as the line is open or sooner and you can only see the image when th eline opens.  :smiley:  

4. The counting and breathing sounds good I have not trien this new idea yet, shall try tonight.


And don&#39;t be scared that you won&#39;t go lucid (YOU WILL). 

Hope this clears up any issues you had and PM me about making a tutorial.

J

 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## mkauf84

> 3. when about to go to sleep do tch whith both hands and in your head imagine a line going goin acroos from 1 side f your eye t the other then open it .[/b]



3. When you are about to go to sleep; do the technique with both hands. Inside you head imagine a line shooting across your vision. Then split the line; opening it into the dreamscape. Is that it?

----------


## eppy

would it work if you weren&#39;t extremely sleepy. like maybe average.i don&#39;t know. before i go to sleep im not that sleepy but yesterday i downloaded some spiral thing and as i watched it i got sleepier, i could feel  it getting harder to keep my eyes open.

----------


## Areyoudreaming?

> I will translate for the benifit of everyone 
> [....] 
> Fixed. THIS is how you write up a technique.
> [/b]



  ::cheers::  Thank you. Spelling mistakes and lack of punctuation are one thing but I couldn&#39;t understand that at all.

----------


## taihen

Okay, its early in the morning and I&#39;m going to try this thing out WITHOUT waking up in my REM sleep. I&#39;m assuming that the &#39;opening of the line&#39; part should be done to initiate the dream in a way that is similar to WILD. That is, after any possible sleep paralysis or HI. Since we only have Jonny&#39;s report to go by, it is very possible that Jonny did not experience any SP or HI, or just didn&#39;t know what I was referring to. I&#39;d love to see Noin&#39;s report.

I can&#39;t promise magic, as I&#39;m not most comfortable with WILD. I&#39;m mainly WBTB, but I&#39;ll give it a go to test it on a non-regular WILDer.

----------


## Noin

What do you mean "Noin&#39;s report" - like how i did it or how it went?

If it&#39;s about how it went, i basically followed all the steps, but altered it a bit.

-----------
Once i finished FILDing with the left and right hand, BUT before i started FILDing with both at the same time, i closed my eyes VERY strongly (so that i could see those images, which are usually visible after pressing  your fingers against the eyes). 

After i did this, i started FILDing with both hands at the same time, also - i concentrated on the middle of my "black" sight [it&#39;s really hard, because it&#39;s hard to distinguish "seeing" t he blackness and imagining it.] 

Anyway after successfully getting ahold of the middle of the "black eye sight" a bright dot started appearing, and the whole vision was flashing, after a while when my eyes became tired - blue stuff started appearing, like some sort of waves. Between those waves different shapes were appearing, and the most creepy part - faces of my favorite anime characters, or even normal humans (it&#39;s hard to differ because it was just black/blue/green).

Anyway after all this i decided myself to finally do this "zipping line" thing, and well i imagined that line going from my right to the left (horizontally) and opening up revealing anything i&#39;ve imagined before (a room, object, whatever).
--------

That&#39;s how i got it.

----------


## SillyRabbit

> What do you mean "Noin&#39;s report" - like how i did it or how it went?
> 
> If it&#39;s about how it went, i basically followed all the steps, but altered it a bit.
> 
> -----------
> Once i finished FILDing with the left and right hand, BUT before i started FILDing with both at the same time, i closed my eyes VERY strongly (so that i could see those images, which are usually visible after pressing  your fingers against the eyes). 
> 
> After i did this, i started FILDing with both hands at the same time, also - i concentrated on the middle of my "black" sight [it&#39;s really hard, because it&#39;s hard to distinguish "seeing" t he blackness and imagining it.] 
> 
> ...



Dude when i listen to my mp3 hypnosis stuff, I see blue wavy stuff and shapes. im going to try this technique tonight&#33;

----------


## jonny-ld

Well you seem to be having a dicusission by yourself, soz for not posting in a while. I haven&#39;t had the time.

----------


## danjamjoh

If grammar could kill, jonny, you would be a mass murderer...   ::sniper::

----------


## TeaSea

One thing I don&#39;t get -  How can you get straight into a dream from being awake, especially if you&#39;re not in REM stage?  But overall it sounds like a cool tech.

----------


## Noin

Hell you go straight into a dream EVERY time when you fall asleep, it may sound stupid - but we have dreams EVERY night, but the nights in which we supposedly had no dreams at all - we forgot, it&#39;s Amnesia.

Anyway that&#39;s like asking: "How can a ball roll"

----------


## TeaSea

i knew that much&#33;&#33;&#33; but i cant seem to get straight into a dream,its more awake than that. but o wel.

----------


## taihen

> i knew that much&#33;&#33;&#33; but i cant seem to get straight into a dream,its more awake than that. but o wel.
> [/b]



The answer is: Don&#39;t post unrelated crap in the first thread you see because you are too lazy to read the tutorials. In this thread we are discussing a specific technique.Don&#39;t get cocky with people that have way more experience than you and are trying to help you. I am refering to Noin here.Go here and research WILDs. You will find everything you need.And correct your grammar, please.

----------


## taihen

Sorry for the double post, but this is a serious topic.





> Once i finished FILDing with the left and right hand, BUT before i started FILDing with both at the same time, i closed my eyes VERY strongly (so that i could see those images, which are usually visible after pressing  your fingers against the eyes). 
> 
> After i did this, i started FILDing with both hands at the same time, also - i concentrated on the middle of my "black" sight [it&#39;s really hard, because it&#39;s hard to distinguish "seeing" t he blackness and imagining it.] 
> 
> Anyway after successfully getting ahold of the middle of the "black eye sight" a bright dot started appearing, and the whole vision was flashing, after a while when my eyes became tired - blue stuff started appearing, like some sort of waves. Between those waves different shapes were appearing, and the most creepy part - faces of my favorite anime characters, or even normal humans (it&#39;s hard to differ because it was just black/blue/green).
> 
> Anyway after all this i decided myself to finally do this "zipping line" thing, and well i imagined that line going from my right to the left (horizontally) and opening up revealing anything i&#39;ve imagined before (a room, object, whatever).
> [/b]



Excellent Noin, thank you. I&#39;m going to combine this with Jonny&#39;s information to create some kind of &#39;official technique&#39;, if you want to call it that. Oh, and Johnny, the visualisations that Noin was discribing are referred to as HI, or Hypnotic Imagery. Maybe you can give us an account of your experiences as well?

So Noin, Nayuki or Ayu? Uguu~  ::wink::

----------


## TeaSea

> The answer is: Don&#39;t post unrelated crap in the first thread you see because you are too lazy to read the tutorials. In this thread we are discussing a specific technique.Don&#39;t get cocky with people that have way more experience than you and are trying to help you. I am refering to Noin here.Go here and research WILDs. You will find everything you need.And correct your grammar, please.[/b]



1. I don&#39;t see how it is unrelated seeing as I am asking about Johnny&#39;s tech.

2. I wasn&#39;t being cocky, I was just explaining that my previous comment had made it sound like I didn&#39;t have a clue.

3. I have read all of the tutorials and have most of them printed off in a little booklet thing.

4. There&#39;s nothing wrong with my grammar, I was mostly using TXT TLK because I was typing on a PSP which is very hard to type on and anyone who has used the keypad will agree. Also, I had lost the post twice already so I kept cutting it down.

Anyway, there is no need to get all annoyed about it.

----------


## taihen

Ok, I&#39;ll accept that you were just being conversational.

If you had READ the tutorials, you would KNOW about WILDs and how one can go from being awake to dreaming. If you didn&#39;t catch that, please read the tutorials again. The question you are asking is related to WILDs, and is not specific to developing Jonny&#39;s technique, which is what we are discussing HERE. 





> 4. There&#39;s nothing wrong with my grammar, I was mostly using TXT TLK because I was typing on a PSP which is very hard to type on and anyone who has used the keypad will agree. 
> [/b]



YES, There IS something wrong with your grammar.





> i knew that much&#33;&#33;&#33; but i cant seem to get straight into a dream,its more awake than that. but o wel.
> [/b]



_I knew that much&#33; But still, I can seem to get straight into a dream. It&#39;s more awake than that. But, oh well..._

Note theCapitalisation of the first letter of a sentenceSingle exclamation markNo comma splice errorApostrophe in &#39;its&#39;Appropriate use of elipsis
That is CORRECT. &#39;TXT TLK&#39; is WRONG. Use whatever you want, but do not tell me that there is nothing wrong with your grammar. Thank you for typing correctly last time, it was much appreciated.

----------


## TeaSea

> Ok, I&#39;ll accept that you were just being conversational.
> 
> If you had READ the tutorials, you would KNOW about WILDs and how one can go from being awake to dreaming. If you didn&#39;t catch that, please read the tutorials again. The question you are asking is related to WILDs, and is not specific to developing Jonny&#39;s technique, which is what we are discussing HERE. 
> YES, There IS something wrong with your grammar.
> _I knew that much&#33; But still, I can seem to get straight into a dream. It&#39;s more awake than that. But, oh well..._
> 
> Note theCapitalisation of the first letter of a sentenceSingle exclamation markNo comma splice errorApostrophe in &#39;its&#39;Appropriate use of elipsisThat is CORRECT. &#39;TXT TLK&#39; is WRONG. Use whatever you want, but do not tell me that there is nothing wrong with your grammar. Thank you for typing correctly last time, it was much appreciated.
> [/b]



Yes, but I was using a PSP so I was struggling to type correctly. Also, I_ did_ mean to say that I CANNOT go straight from waking state to being in a dream and the "It&#39;s more awake than that" was supposed to be explaining that when I am imagining my dreamscape straight from waking state I can sense an awakeness, and I know I am not fully asleep. Therefore I _can_ put a comma there, but I should have a space. It might be better to use a colon or a semi-colon, but there you go. And when I said that there is nothing wrong with my grammar, I meant that my grammar is perfectly good when I want it to be, but in that post I couldn&#39;t be bothered to do it properly because of the PSP&#39;s stupid design, and I accept that my grammar was bad in that post. But then again, who really cares on the internet&#33; It doesn&#39;t have to be an impeccable sentence, but it shouldn&#39;t use too many abbreviations. I made a couple of grammatical errors which I was aware of, but I mostly made sure it was understandable by not completely using text talk or whatever you call it. If you have ever used a PSP&#39;s keypad system, then you will agree entirely that it takes an age to type a decent post.

BTW: This wasn&#39;t typed on a PSP.

P.S: Do y&#39;all have a problem with the aforementioned BTW, P.S. and y&#39;all?

----------


## taihen

Excellent&#33; What a beautiful piece of English. I appreciate the effort you put into expressing yourself eloquently. Abbreviations are acceptable if they are part of the jargon of this community, such as HI or SP.

If I was going to be extremely strict with grammar, I would insist that you would structure your sentence "I made a couple of grammatical errors which I was aware of" as "I made a couple of grammatical errors of which I was aware", but that would be above the call of duty here.

Because you expressed yourself so profoundly, I have no trouble in helping you with this technique. Your dreamscape may be frustrating, as many people talk of the dreamscape leading to the dream, whereas you just feel as though they are visulisations. I believe you may have gone onto the visualisation stage too early. First, you should relax until your start lose track of your body. Here you should concentrate on relaxation and HI, which may be difficult since the sensations are quite intense. At some point, you will get this strange feeling, almsot like you have completely left your body and are nowhere near lying in your bed. At this point, you should start visualising your dream. The visualisations should take on a magical quality, and if all goes well you should find yourself sucked into a dream.

----------


## TeaSea

thanks - that explains it but i think i would be better off with another tech as i think by the time i got to sleep i would have lost concentration, but obviously that is a problem with me, not the tech.
N.B: The psp doesn&#39;t capitalise "i"   and i tried to type a gramatically correct post this long on a psp - it took about 7 minutes&#33;

----------


## Noin

Anyway,

Nayuki.

Also i had another success with that tech last night

----------


## dablitzballer

sounds cool will try tonite  ::D:

----------


## taihen

> thanks - that explains it but i think i would be better off with another tech as i think by the time i got to sleep i would have lost concentration, but obviously that is a problem with me, not the tech.
> [/b]



WILD techniques have their own special benifits, like increased lucidity and (for me, more important) an ability to actively enter lucid rem without having to &#39;hope&#39; that you awake in a lucid dream.

Everyone loses concentration in the beginning; WILD and FILD are advanced techniques. But I suggest that you practice them a little bit, if only to understand all the problems on this forum a bit more. Its not a problem with you, its a problem with everyone. 








> Also i had another success with that tech last night
> [/b]



Just a question, did you do it after waking up from REM, or just as you went to sleep? I&#39;m finding it impossible to do going to sleep, and I can&#39;t wake up in REM because I only GET 5 hours sleep.





> Nayuki.
> [/b]





I go for Ayu. She&#39;s on the left, I&#39;ll leave the forum people to judge. She&#39;s cuter when eating Taiyaki.

----------


## bro

Maybe I will give this a try tonight, oh boy i have to try so many tonight, i should make a schedule, attempting this metho/then this one, then that one etc

----------


## dablitzballer

works if you do it right  ::D:  awesome tech jonny

----------


## Noin

> Just a question, did you do it after waking up from REM, or just as you went to sleep? I&#39;m finding it impossible to do going to sleep, and I can&#39;t wake up in REM because I only GET 5 hours sleep.
> [/b]



When i go to sleep, no REM bullshit

----------


## i_speel_good

It seems to work for lots of people&#33; I&#39;ll try this method. Thanks&#33;

----------


## jonny-ld

W00T. HELLO. I am so sorry I have not posted in ages, I have been online but I was looking the discussion you people were having. So far my lucid count s something like 5 1/2 so you people keep having a good time and post if you need any more help. And plus Taihen please PM me about making a tutorial it sounds like a good idea. Hope your all ok will speak soon.

J

P.S Bye the way I think Taihen is the only one who has spelt my name rite. It&#39;s JONNY. NO &#39;H&#39;

J

 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## i_speel_good

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=44014
This is the best method ever :yumdumdoodledum:   ::content::   :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## jonny-ld

If you&#39;re going to post on my forum please post about AFILD, not unrelated stuff like that &#39;Thi guy&#39;

J

 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## i_speel_good

My Username is ThisGuy, this is not your forum, it&#39;s your thread, and it is related to the method.
What I posted was actualy done with this method.

----------


## jonny-ld

Sorry ThisGuy my friend was on it because I was signed on and went to get a drink and he posted that. So sorry I have read that thread and it&#39;s pretty good.

J

:yumdumdoodledum: :yumdumdoodledum:    ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::    [attachment=427:its_naru..._it_roks.jpg]

----------


## Developer

> Sorry ThisGuy my friend was on it because I was signed on and went to get a drink and he posted that. So sorry I have read that thread and it&#39;s pretty good.[/b]



Who cares?

----------


## jonny-ld

Hi guys have been thinking about stuff mainly about taihen&#39;s name, if you swap tai and hen aroud you get hentai now this I think is a wicked name just don&#39;t show to little kids in Japan. Anyway moving on does anyone know what to do with 51 big spongey red noses. lol.

J

P.S Will post tomorow morning.

 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## Miskingo

I think i&#39;m going to try this during a REM period. I tried it last night and it seems to work well.

----------


## jonny-ld

Hello, I think you guys have been having a good time luciding or whatever, now I have a few non-related problems to fix&#33; 


Whoever said there is no way of typing a capital *I* on PSP is just plain thick I have a PSP and typed all this out on it for god sake its not that hard&#33; 

Also Taihen please PM me or something about making an official technique.

Now I&#39;ve got that off my chest I can move onto something else. If anyone here has a small business (or a large one) Me and 5 of my mates have gone into business designing websites for people, now if you would be so kind, please tell all your business partners or friends at work or your bosses because we have benn studying for the last 6 months and we are all anticipating our first major website. We have already done some small jobs for relatives starting busineses but we would like something big. I will have a website running in under a month (for us). In the meen time please ask on here. Our business name is &#39;LOOMEX&#39; .

Hope you all had a good easter and keep thinking about leperacorns or however you spell it.

J

 :yumdumdoodledum: :yumdumdoodledum:    ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::bowdown::   ::evil::

----------


## Developer

> Hope you all had a good easter and keep thinking about leperacorns or however you spell it.[/b]



Lol, what&#39;s leprechauns have to do with easter?

----------


## slayer

> I go for Ayu. She&#39;s on the left, I&#39;ll leave the forum people to judge. She&#39;s cuter when eating Taiyaki.[/b]



Offtopic: Arn&#39;t they from Kanon?

Ontopic: I&#39;m gonna try this tonight...I hope it works&#33; It seems some people had some success with it.

----------


## TeaSea

> Whoever said there is no way of typing a capital *I* on PSP is just plain thick I have a PSP and typed all this out on it for god sake its not that hard!



But the thing is, I couldn't be bothered to go to all the effort, the fact is that I said it doesn't automatically capitalise the letter I. I can capitalise it, I just can't be bothered. And I would love to know how long it actually took you to type that post.

 :Cool:

----------

